
Kanye West’s ‘The Life of Pablo’ Is the First SaaS Album - kevindeasis
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/17/kanye-wests-the-life-of-pablo-is-the-first-saas-album/
======
girzel
> Kanye understands that as consumers we’re increasingly favoring access over
> ownership, services over products. We want these services to improve
> themselves over time, and we want to be able to arrange and customize them
> to our taste.

Ie, we actually want products, not services, but if you're going to force
services on us, we'd like them to behave like products.

